# 96 Altima Obd Reader Wont communicate



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 96 Altima with a Check engine Light and when i tried connecting my Obd Reader and it says ERROR.

I already took it to several different autoparts to have it checked and its the same problem it says ERROR.

The previous Owner connected the radio to the ciggarette lighter wires to turn the radio on and I read online that in some cars that may affect the ecu.

I Already checked all fuses one by one and it had two blown but I Already replaced them and it still has the same problem. 

I need help figuring out the problem.


----------

